# Durian Ice cream



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i just tried some durian ice cream. it was absolutely disgusting . i cant stop burping it up, and i cant get the smell out of my house. 

on a good note, i made the fresh fig ice cream from The Perfect Scoop, and it was delicious! not as purple as the book showed it would be, but it had a nice fig flavor.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Durian is one of those things you deeply love or hate with a passion. I personally don't like durian though most of the seniors in my family tend to love the stuff. I once tried a durian ice cream cake with taro root icing...I couldn't swallow it.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i really had an open mind while tasting it... ice cream usually doesnt have a smell... but i could smell it before even opening the package! i knew the lady at the Asian market was laughing at me.. im glad i finally tried it tho.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It's very much a south-east Asian thing. It's a good way to wash the fish sauce and sate trieu-chau off your palate after a meal of cha-giao and pho bo vien with tai and gan (my favorite pho). Nothing chases fermented fish like durian. Or maybe it's vice versa. 

Well, at least you tried.
BDL


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

so do you have a pic of what it looked like Jessiequina
i smelt it in singapore , and really wanted to try it but was a bit chicken to buy a whole one, and they wont let you carry them on the subway, we didnt seem to find anywhere that was serving it up, i did try a tiny amout in a chocolate but it kinda hard to get the true taste.
so what did it taste like for you , any kinds of comparisons you can make to other foods?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I know I wasn't asked -- but to me it smells like garlic chives with a distant goat undertone, only more so. It tastes like cherimoya (aka custard apple) which smells like galric chives with a slight goat undertone. The riper it gets the more fermented oniony/garlicky/goaty it smells, but the sweeter it is as well -- on the tongue and in the bouquet too. At the ripeness stage most Asians prefer there's ferment/sweet/acid on the tongue as well. The complexity and dichotomy of sulfur/goat and sweet -- especially when fermented -- is odd indeed to western tastes. 

The most similar thing is pulque garnished with ripe melon. But that's still pretty esoteric. 

The texture is somewhere between custard and stiff library paste, again depending on ripeness.

I'm one of the few westerners I know who like it.

BDL


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

apparantly the smell is different from the taste, one day i really hope to try this,it just sounds so unusual


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Tried ice cream at the ny fancy food , it was yummy!


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

wow guess I lucked out--beause the window is so tiny to enjoy it, when in Bangkok, our guide bought one in a market and tasted it first, then shared it with us.
it was amazing, the custard texture and a sweetness like nothing I have ever had, but lovely!!!
All over Asia I see signs "no durian", am a bit nervous, but would almost like a hint of the bad smell after my wonderful experience. can understand why people try to smuggle it in?
happy trails,
Nan


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I tried to eat a Durian fruit whilst on a stopover on my way to Australia, can't remember if it was Bangkok or Singapore. The smell made me GAG and I managed ONE mouthful.

At least I can say I have tried it.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

the smell is quite pungent and can be overpowering , it is such a big fruit and they drop off the tree, and they let off this strong smell to let you know its there so that you dont walk in to it and kick your foot
but apparantly the smell is quite different to the taste


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

it looked like vaniilla custard ice cream. with lil white-ish flakes thru out. the taste for me was, rotten garlic and gasoline. (and you know how garlic permeates your palate for a while, and sticks on your fingers, this durian flavor was in my mouth until i rinsed with salt water)


----------

